# Favorite Ice Cream Flavor



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Day off, girlfriend in Texas, grass cut Saturday, laundry done, nothing to do but wait for seven o'clock tonight. So I am venting my boredom here. What is your favorite ice cream flavor? For me, it is rocky road at Tony's in Gastonia (long, LONG drive but well worth it!)


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mayfield moose tracks for me probably. Thats my go to, unless I'm in the mood for something else.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Tin Roof.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

It's boring of me, but I'd say something coffee-ish, like the H-D coffee or some other good brand.

Going beyond flavor, I have to say The Majestic diner in Atlanta (a veritable institution at Ponce and North Highland) has a killer hot fudge sunday.

DH


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Store bought - Blue Bell (cookie dough, mint choc. chip, neopolitan) 

Retail Store - Mississippi State University Agricultural and Forestry Experiment Station. A.K.A the MSU Cheese Store. Best Ice Cream on the planet. Interesting flavors like Muscadine and Sweet Potato Casserole.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

In this order:

Vanilla
Pistachio
Black Raspberry

Worked at Friendly's through college so I had a lot of opportunity to experiment.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Mint Chocolate Chip

the only one that I dislike is strawberry


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Butter Pecan
Mint Chocolate Chip
Strawberry

here's a true debate for you mint chip lovers-
Green or white?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Butter Pecan
> Mint Chocolate Chip
> Strawberry
> 
> ...


I'm partial to Lasagne Mint Chip myself


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Black cherry at Oberweis. As for store bought, I'm really liking B&J Americone Dream.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey
Ben & Jerry's Chubby Hubby
Blue Bunny Exquisite Mint
Blue Bunny Natural Vanilla Bean


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Pistachio


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to be solely a single-flavor person, just chocolate or strawberry or whatever. Now I do like mint chocolate chip and some others. Regardless, it has to be premium and not that air-fluffed stuff they pass off as ice cream sometimes.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Oregon Mountain Blackberry - best consumed after a day at the beach at an ice cream shop in Cannon Beach, OR.


----------



## ChiliPalmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Cappucino.

I make my own.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Baskin Robbins Fudge Brownie - the 1976 vintage, that is. Perhaps it's just me, but I don't think the quality of BR's product has been as good as it was when I was a kid.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Napoleon


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Tilamook Mountain Huckleberry and Urdderly Chocolate for me.


----------



## sucitta (Nov 13, 2008)

Pistachio
Coffee Chip
Butter Pecan


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

There is a shop in the basement of the Siam Paragon Centre in Bangkok called Spice Story who do an absolutely fantastic chilli ice cream. They also do another one called Morning Glory.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Home made vanilla, otherwise Rocky Road if bought at an ice cream joint. 

Cruiser


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Homemade: handcranked fresh-fruit peach ice creammm...mmmm


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Hokey Pokey
New Zealand Natural or Kapiti brands


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 for butter pecan


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm thinking I need to handcrank my own icecream...never had homemade before.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*best*

Ben & Jerry's Chubby Hubby


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Swiss Orange Chip*


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

Chunky Monkey!


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

*??????*

Is it possible to choose just one??????? I can't but I can narrow it down to three

Black Cherry
Black Raspberry Chip
cinnamon


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nothing will ever match the frozen treats offered by Penn States Creamery store. My favorite back in the 1960s was French Vanilla. On our most recent campus visit, two years ago, the "Joe Paterno Peach" flavor became my favorite...until the next visit!


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2003)

Boulder Colorado has an ice cream store called Glacier.

The most amazing ice cream I've ever eaten (and I consider myself an ice cream snob.)

Lots of great flavors, but their Valharona Chocolate Sorbet may be my favorite.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Mint Chocolate Chip. I don't care for 31 Flavors, but their Mint Chocolate Chip seems to be the most balanced, with perfectly sized semi-sweet chips.

I'm also fond of peppermint stick, lime daiquiri sorbet, butter pecan and rum raisin.

I wish Ben & Jerry's still made White Russian ice cream - the milkshake tasted almost exactly like the drink, but better somehow.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Got to go!*

Reading these posts has screwed up the diet. Thanks a lot! We are lucky enough to live about a mile from a place that does, literally, home made ice cream - though the cranks are turned by an antique diesel engine. Now I have to put on some shoes and drive over for the fresh peach ice cream. Store bought no question, BlueBell Homemade Vanilla from the little creamery in Brenham!


----------



## ACB (Apr 23, 2010)

*My favorite ice cream flavors*

Any berry cheesecake, mango, melon (I haven't seen much melon ice cream in America, but it's all over Japan), cookies and cream, and raspberry sorbet.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Baskin Robbins used to make a black licorice ice cream I adored almost 40 years ago but I have not found it since.

So I settle for pistacio or mint chocolat chip.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey
Blue Bunny Exquisite Mint
...and an all-natural, homemade cheesecake/chocolate concoction from a local ice cream shop.

I also like the banana shakes from Sonic


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a great little shop here called Big Rock. Their version of chocolate chip (called Choco Chip and made with chocolate shavings instead of actual chips) is my standard.
I usually get granola mixed in.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Just had a dish of Cold Stone Creamery's Butter Pecan w/pecans mixed in.

Very tasty!


----------



## diamond (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, that's great but I have ever try any of them. My hometown has specility is coconut juice and cinnamon ice-cream. That is awesome!^^


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

Cookie dough


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Parmaggiano. Really. I've had it in a few restaurants and loved it.


----------



## customlover (Apr 26, 2010)

Haagen Dazs and will probably just go for the classic butter pecan or if the flavor is not available then caramel cone. Two flavors I will never ever get tired of.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Rum & Raisin


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I like chocolate. My husband likes vanilla. You can do a lot with just those flavors. Mix them together in bowl and top them with different kinds of toppings, or just add milk and make a shake.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

The best I've ever had was Kahlua flavored ice cream from Steve's Ice Cream which had several locations in the Washington, DC area in the early 1980's. I don't know if they put real Kahlua liqueur in it, but it sure tasted like it, and one time afterward I felt like I had too much Kahlua. :icon_smile_wink: I would not think that they would use real liqueur, but I have heard that real rum went into the rum raisin at some ice cream parlors. 

Steve's Ice Cream is no longer in existence in the Washington area. I heard that they were a branch of the Steve's Ice Cream in the Boston area. 

A close second is the Italian cookies ice cream from Vaccaros, an Italian pastry, ice cream, and gelato shop in Baltimore's Little Italy. It is very unique and creamy and worth going out of your way for. :icon_smile: 

I have heard that there are similiar homemade ice cream shops in NYC's Little Italy; if anyone can recommend any good ones, I'm all ears.


----------

